
Ask HN: Are there any tools for viewing activity across multiple GitHub repos - tegansnyder
I&#x27;m interested in seeing the at a glance view across multiple Github repos. Something that can provide me a pulse of what is happening across the many micro-repos that make up a larger project. Are you aware of any good OS solutions to this?
======
kenrose
Hey Tegan, are you looking for "pulse" that's more dev focused or ops focused?

There a few tools like Pluralsight Flow and Code Climate that focus on git
specific metrics (e.g., time to merge, developer velocity, etc.)

On the ops side of things, if it's a bunch of repos feeding into a larger
service, you may want to look at a service catalog offering. This kind of
tooling shows what's running in production, who owns it, and how healthy it
is. Open source offerings are Backstage (by Spotify) and Clutch (by Lyft).
There are also SaaS options available like OpsLevel.

(Disclosure / Shameless Plug: I'm CTO/co-founder @ OpsLevel).

~~~
tegansnyder
Thanks Ken. It's more ops focused. I'm overseeing a project and want a degree
of visibility to see the pulse, velocity, and work distribution across
multiple repos. Think of it as a way to get a snapshot. I'm looking at some of
the tools you suggested and your own tool. Thanks.

------
jrcummings
I developed this to get a quick look at all the Issues and PRs open across my
various repositories. It helps me keep track of everything directly from the
command line. Hopefully it can help you!

[https://github.com/joecummings/gitmine](https://github.com/joecummings/gitmine)

It's open-sourced so if it doesn't exactly fit your needs, just open an issue
and we'll look into adding to it (or you can submit a PR yourself).

------
hrishios
If you're looking at the ops level to oversee a project (which is sounds like
you are), Haystack might be a good option:

[https://www.usehaystack.io/](https://www.usehaystack.io/)

------
Pozzuh
I assume watching the repositories you want to monitor and checking your
Github feed on the homepage is not working for you. If so, what exactly is
missing?

~~~
tegansnyder
I'm looking for a product owner view that gives me a pulse across all the
repos involved in a larger project. The key would to be able to see velocity,
whos working on what, distribution of the work, and what they are working on
all in one dashboard.

